# Hive Inspection and questions



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

Hey, if you see one or two cells with two eggs i wouldnt worry if you have a frame with double eggs that are on the side of the cell i'd be worried. starting a business is going to take inputs of both time and money jars, lids, stickers, uncapping tanks... with one hive your first year look at getting a second or third and learning all you can not just from reading what others do but in your bee yard in a couple years a small business will be easier. for now build a client base christmas presents with the little honey you will get your first year will be remembered.

Daniel
Maryville, Tn


----------

